# Greed deserves no reward



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

So it begins with people trying to make their "millions" off others in a "crisis". The only thing "commendable" about this guy is that he honestly told you he cleaned out the stores. There may be little left in stores, but these are man made products, so they'll be available again soon enough. I really hope this individual (because I can't call him a "gentleman") ends up losing out in the end. I really can't stand greed and this guy personifies it. The Cashmere is normally $20-$25 at Costco. $80 from him. Gee, wonder where he got all his sale items from. 

Anybody here from Windsor area, I hope you got your supply of TP so this guy doesn't get your money.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fuck those people.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Feel free to contact him with any questions or concerns? We should all share this as widely as possible and get everyone to contact him asking why he is such a douche.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Judging by the pictures on his Facebook he looks like he is a major douche... this just puts him into another category. He really should have spent the money on home renovations based on his pictures... I hope he is stuck with the supply for years. What a clown.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The problem is, with so many stupid people thinking they have to stock up on toilet paper because of a virus, he'll probably get some customers and make some money.
This guy saw the need to loot\steal toilet paper.

Man charged with stealing toilet paper amidst shortages linked to coronavirus


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

News released today by Cashmere that there is no shortage. 

Plenty of toilet paper to go around, Canada’s biggest producer says


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sh


Verne said:


> News released today by Cashmere that there is no shortage.
> 
> Plenty of toilet paper to go around, Canada’s biggest producer says


Sheeple.

Pretty sure we can make all the TP we need right here in Canada - it's not like it has to come from China (yet).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Sh
> 
> Sheeple.
> 
> Pretty sure we can make all the TP we need right here in Canada - it's not like it has to come from China (yet).


Industry experts have said we have plenty of capacity in Canadian pulp mills to overcome any TP shortage.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I wouldn’t be surprised if some manufacturers dropped a bogus shortage story to boost sales.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if some manufacturers dropped a bogus shortage story to boost sales.


More likely a retail strategy.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if some manufacturers dropped a bogus shortage story to boost sales.


I would be surprised if most business in the TP supply chain didn't jack prices as they move it along. It will probably be a long while before the prices drop back near last month's prices, maybe never. Re-evaluate your retirement plans.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

boyscout said:


> I would be surprised if most business in the TP supply chain didn't jack prices as they move it along. It will probably be a long while before the prices drop back near last month's prices, maybe never. Re-evaluate your retirement plans.


That can be done from the wholesale level down and may happen. The contracted prices and volumes between the pulp mill and their customers are written in stone. The manufacturers won't have the option of jacking the prices.

But, that doesn't amount to a hill of beans (won't prevent higher prices at the retail level).


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

kijiji is full of these type of adds at the top but one person is offering free TP to seniors with delivery in the Niagara area.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have 12 rolls left. A bidet is making a little more sense now or I could convert my power washer. The trick would be to somehow lower the pressure.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I have 12 rolls left. A bidet is making a little more sense now or I could convert my power washer. The trick would be to somehow lower the pressure.



Dang, I cannot unsee that mental image.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Distortion said:


> kijiji is full of these type of adds at the top but one person is offering free TP to seniors with delivery in the Niagara area.


There needs to be more people like this. Look out for those most vulnerable to the virus, and to help in a mass hysteria like this whole TP thing.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Guitar101 said:


> I have 12 rolls left. A bidet is making a little more sense now or I could convert my power washer. The trick would be to somehow lower the pressure.


The neighbours be asking why it always sounds like you're clapping your hands.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I have 12 rolls left. A bidet is making a little more sense now or I could convert my power washer. *The trick would be to somehow lower the pressure*.


Testing will be a bitch.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> The neighbours be asking why it always sounds like you're clapping your hands.



Or why it always sounds like a blown celestion.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> I have 12 rolls left. A bidet is making a little more sense now or I could convert my power washer. The trick would be to somehow lower the pressure.


Just install a hand shower head; sit on the edge of the tub and get sprtitzin.

Also:

‘We’re hustlers’: Amid coronavirus fears, this couple has made more than $100,000 reselling Lysol wipes


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I have 12 rolls left. A bidet is making a little more sense now or I could convert my power washer. The trick would be to somehow lower the pressure.


Nah, man up. Full pressure.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Kinda makes you wish that if that douche got the flu it would be the puking kind and not the shitting kind.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lol. Maybe one of his customers will give him the virus. Wutta dope. Prolly has masks and gloves to transact the business. Hope he factored in those expenses. Lol. Or maybe leave it at the end of the driveway and trust them to leave the money in a can. Lmao. I'd eff off with the bum-wad and the cash. 

I have always had bags of rice and sugar and boxes of salt stashed for the neighbours for years now. No charge of course. Plenty of ibuprofen and acetaminophen on hand for them as well. We have a Berkee for water. Could drink out of the slough behind us if we had to. Woodstove in the garage. Generator and lots of gas.

Looks like the year or two we spent prepping is not so dumb now. With minimum maintenance we have kept our home "prepared" for years now. We going into indefinite lock-down today. Mostly just because we are able to do it easily, not from any serious apprehension.

Hope my city kids survive. Too bad they are so far away. My oldest daughter is a nurse so it's frontline for her. My younger daughter's husband works for Highways. My son teaches at a college. 

One of my grandsons works at Wal-mart so we are OK for toilet paper. Haha.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Think ahead.....

People are going to freak out when they try and flush all that toilet paper then find out I bought up all the plungers. Just wait and see what those cost.....lol.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

All my life people have been telling me I'm full of crap. I guess now is the time for me to make good on that assessment, and hold it in.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

double post???????


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Superstore (pictures taken yesterday by friends who were at Superstore).

















Safeway (picture taken yesterday at the same time by wifey at Safeway).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL

Just got back from SS. Usually don't go but the g/f and I wanted to have a look at the herd mentality going on right now.

We each picked up a few things for the weekend (milk, bread, etc) and won't be going back anymore. I'll happily pay a little more at Safeway to miss out on that shitshow. People are crazy! Between the multiple packs of TP and people wearing masks that don't even know why they are, I lose a little more respect for the human race every day.




Guitar101 said:


> I have 12 rolls left. A bidet is making a little more sense now or I could convert my power washer. The trick would be to somehow lower the pressure.


But ........ _what if it's in the water?????_


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I dunno - a lot of the richest families got their start as bootleggers during prohibition. "Speak Easy" or "Poop Easy" - which sounds more glamorous?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lol. Maybe one of his customers will give him the virus. Wutta dope. Prolly has masks and gloves to transact the business. Hope he factored in those expenses. Lol. Or maybe leave it at the end of the driveway and trust them to leave the money in a can. Lmao. I'd eff off with the bum-wad and the cash.
> 
> I have always had bags of rice and sugar and boxes of salt stashed for the neighbours for years now. No charge of course. Plenty of ibuprofen and acetaminophen on hand for them as well. We have a Berkee for water. Could drink out of the slough behind us if we had to. Woodstove in the garage. Generator and lots of gas.
> 
> ...



Or just use leaves off the trees.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> Or just use leaves off the trees.


Still have to wait around a month for those. lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've started trapping rabbits. What I don't use myself, I'll sell on ebay for huge profits. They are luxurious compared to paper products.

A bear and a rabbit in the woods. : Jokes


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Amazon have closed the jerk's account 

Clarification. I'm talking about the guy and his wife in BC that were loading up on wipes and reselling for 4x the purchase price. He was on CBC this morning.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Still have to wait around a month for those. lol
> 
> View attachment 299416



Well there are Evergreens....................


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

He Has 17,700 Bottles of Hand Sanitizer and Nowhere to Sell Them


Thinking about this more, I'm not sure how I feel about it. Yes people are being assholes for price gouging, but aren't they just adhering to supply and demand? How is it any different than oil companies raising prices every time someone so much as farts in the Middle East?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

colchar said:


> He Has 17,700 Bottles of Hand Sanitizer and Nowhere to Sell Them
> 
> Thinking about this more, I'm not sure how I feel about it. Yes people are being assholes for price gouging, but aren't they just adhering to supply and demand? How is it any different than oil companies raising prices every time someone so much as farts in the Middle East?


I've maybe too often said things like, "I'm an avowed capitalist but..." Maybe not as purely-avowed as I think I am!

I can comfortably draw a line through the mechanisms of demand. In a case like this where the demand is for near-essentials, is significantly boosted by fear (however irrational it may be) about maintaining a basic quality of life, and has a likelihood if unbridled of being driven into significant pressure on the systems and lives and well-being of most people, then it is over my line.

However the other forces of free capitalism - rather than a dizzying bloat of laws trying to address every possible action on the wrong side of the line - should most often be the bridling force, so maybe I can still call myself a capitalist. Amazon has cancelled the account of at least one of the Covid-19 profiteers (in order to protect its own image and its ability to play in a capitalist system). Anti-social profiteers can be punished by the market in other ways too.

That's capitalism properly at work. Free markets don't have to mean completely un-restrained markets driven by greed alone, and capitalism *usually* looks after that balance pretty well on its own.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Amazon, eBay and Kijiji have all started deleting the accounts of the ones who are obviously capitalizing on Covid 19. Some have been warned about a permanent ban if they continue.

Colchar just posted a link about a couple southern US guys with near 18000 bottles of hand sanitizer, and now they have nowhere to sell it because of these deletions and bannings.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It's the purchasers that are the problem. Why pay 10X too much for TP - and have to wait for shipment - when you can walk into Safeway right now and only pay 2X too much? 

My hope is that these speculators, a natural part of supply-and-demand capitalism, get stuck holding the excess paper or sanitizer and lose money on the venture. The shelves will be restocked quickly, there is no real shortage of anything (except possibly unnecessary masks) and people will be able to walk into the store next week and buy what they need off the shelves. 

Just say "No" to getting scammed by shucksters. It is within our power.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

boyscout said:


> Amazon has cancelled the account of at least one of the Covid-19 profiteers (in order to protect its own image and its ability to play in a capitalist system).


I think the article also alludes that Amazon, and other such entities, can be sued by a few different states, even thought the retailer is not in that state. The products just have to be availible to people of those states, at what is considered, a gouging price.

_ The attorney general’s offices in California, Washington and New York are all investigating price gouging related to the coronavirus. California’s price-gouging law bars sellers from increasing prices by more than 10 percent after officials declare an emergency. New York’s law prohibits sellers from charging an “unconscionably excessive price” during emergencies._

_An official at the Washington attorney general’s office said the agency believed it could apply the state’s consumer-protection law to sue platforms or sellers, even if they aren’t in Washington, as long as they were trying to sell to Washington residents._

Of note is the one guys claim that he is "just performing a public service" where earlier in the article he admits to be making 6 figures doing it. That, is, not, performing, a, public, service.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> Nah, man up. Full pressure.


Only if you're planning to turn some tricks cuz you're laid off.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> It's the purchasers that are the problem. Why pay 10X too much for TP - and have to wait for shipment - when you can walk into Safeway right now and only pay 2X too much?


Around here there is none to be had. I ermembered a store that sells it that nobody would suspect and ordered online - and they offered free shipping!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I
> Of note is the one guys claim that he is "just performing a public service" where earlier in the article he admits to be making 6 figures doing it. That, is, not, performing, a, public, service.



He made six figures selling shit before this crisis. His public service comment was about selling stuff during this crisis. Rationalization at its best.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Meh, let the free market decide. Buying stuff on the free market and selling it on the free market for profit is kind of the entire foundation of our society.

Anyone buying it is foolish, most likely he will be left holding the bag. We make toliet paper in Canada, from tree to ass there is no reason Covid will interrupt the supply chain. Imported foods is another story. If there is anything to stock up on it's some extra food.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Kijiji bans listings for toilet paper, surgical masks amid COVID-19 price-gouging | CBC News


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On one hand I get why people would do that--I understand greed, I've felt it before, and if you're honest you've felt it at some point in your life.

But we can resist greed, and this is a case where we should resist it.

I hope all those who try to sell anything at inflated prices during any kind of crisis get what they deserve (Nothing or even worse)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We don’t have to depend on going to the store except for coffee cream. My husband stocks the pantry on a regular basis. 

We are with out of a few things that I can make do with but I am making some homemade bread and I am trying my hand at making some butter just for the fun of it. Mmmmm......fresh home made bread straight from the oven with fresh churned butter. I am really looking forward to this. 

It’s family time as well. Watching movies today and playing some euchre together. Haven’t done that in eons.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> We don’t have to depend on going to the store except for coffee cream. My husband stocks the pantry on a regular basis.
> 
> We are with out of a few things that I can make do with but I am making some homemade bread and I am trying my hand at making some butter just for the fun of it. Mmmmm......fresh home made bread straight from the oven with fresh churned butter. I am really looking forward to this.
> 
> It’s family time as well. Watching movies today and playing some euchre together. Haven’t done that in eons.


I wish I still had friends in the area that play euchre. So fun.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just went to 8 grocery stores to pick up a few things. Came back empty handed. No peanut butter, no bread, no rice no potatoes. Guess I'm starving to death instead of dying of the virus


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lola said:


> We don’t have to depend on going to the store except for coffee cream. My husband stocks the pantry on a regular basis.
> 
> We are with out of a few things that I can make do with but I am making some homemade bread and I am trying my hand at making some butter just for the fun of it. Mmmmm......fresh home made bread straight from the oven with fresh churned butter. I am really looking forward to this.
> 
> It’s family time as well. Watching movies today and playing some euchre together. Haven’t done that in eons.


When I was a lad my Grandma would skim the the cream off the milk from the cow and put it in a mason jar. We would pass it around at coffee time and shake the jar end to end. By the end of coffee we had butter. It was white not yellow and unsalted.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I think a lot of us took a kicking in our retirement investment portfolios over the past 2 weeks. Law of supply and demand applies there too. I have no sympathy for the people who invested heavily in sanitation supplies for coronavirus, and cannot sell them. I'd wager that many of us lost a lot more money than the guy who bought 17,700 bottles of hand sanitizer. A bad high risk investment it seems.

Boo-hoo. Welcome to the party. Misery loves company.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

keithb7 said:


> I have no sympathy for the people who invested heavily in sanitation supplies for coronavirus, and cannot sell them.


I am probably one of the last people you want to ask about investing, but isn't "risk managment" part of the deal?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah but have you really lost anything yet unless you already withdrew it not really it will bounce back again like it has in the past if you don't panic. I get it we are looking at ours and wonder did we do the right thing this time but just leaving it again and honestly I think we did the right thing.
But I have to say its really to bad that these jerks out there do not understand by buying up all the masks and everything else you have now created another major problem for folks. Soon unless a supplier can make enough masks and gloves for Doctors we may not be able to see one I know my Dr is running very low and has not be able to supply any for the office and one must remember they have staff that they don't want infected either.
This panic buying is so out of touch with reality that it is beyond even stupid its just shows how little we have grown and really how little we care for each other and the world as a whole and it really shows just how far we are NOT ahead of the so called backward countries acting like a bunch of pack animals.
Live for the now and enjoy each day and loved one('s ). We had the whole family gather and went to the mall to shop and then went to wings for a family luncheon and even had a really nice ice cold Stella and nana had a couple of bailey coffee's and enjoyed the day with grand kids and not the day freakin out over nothing you can control.
And knight-yyz if I could send it we have plenty of peanut butter rice and potato's and bread of course in our stores but they wont deliver that far sheesh hey go figure.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> Around here there is none to be had. I ermembered a store that sells it that nobody would suspect and ordered online - and they offered free shipping!


The supply lines aren't broken. Go back on Monday or Tuesday. Shelves will be restocked. Especially at the big box stores, who are receiving shipments every night. There is no crisis of goods, especially non-perishables. I don't know who's spreading that rumor but, again, I hope those feckers get stuck with 1000lb of hand sanitizer.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> The supply lines aren't broken. Go back on Monday or Tuesday. Shelves will be restocked. Especially at the big box stores, who are receiving shipments every night. There is no crisis of goods, especially non-perishables. I don't know who's spreading that rumor but, again, I hope those feckers get stuck with 1000lb of hand sanitizer.


we went for a few things yesterday at our local Safeway and chatting with a few people we know that work there, mentioning how some shelves are empty. they replied with, - _all good, we have 40 pallets in the back ready to get restocked tonight. come back sunday if you need anything _


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> The supply lines aren't broken. Go back on Monday or Tuesday. Shelves will be restocked. Especially at the big box stores, who are receiving shipments every night. There is no crisis of goods, especially non-perishables. I don't know who's spreading that rumor but, again, I hope those feckers get stuck with 1000lb of hand sanitizer.


The rumours are stupid, but the thing that gets me is like 80% of people (a total guess on that number) are walking around with what's basically a little computer in their pocket. Does no one research anything before making crazy decisions?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> playing some euchre together.





torndownunit said:


> I wish I still had friends in the area that play euchre. So fun.


We get together with a couplke of friends on a regular basis to play Euchre. Pretty much unheard of here in these parts. I was actually considering making a thread on the game at some point. Wife and I have played for close to 30 years nows, but only a handful of times as partners. That's why we're still happily married.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It's too easy to cheat playing euchre


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Went to the store today. Pretty much normal, no hand sanitizer or TP. Food was pretty much normal, except canned good was pretty picked through.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Knight....We play with no table talk and honest friends so cheating isn't an issue for us luckily.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sillyak said:


> Went to the store today. Pretty much normal, no hand sanitizer or TP. Food was pretty much normal, except canned good was pretty picked through.


How long before we have breadlines like Soviet Russia?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

vadsy said:


> How long before we have breadlines like Soviet Russia?


It depends on how long it takes for someone to go "capatalist gone amuck" and trys to buy it all up and corner the market....lol


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Dorian2 said:


> Knight....We play with no table talk and honest friends so cheating isn't an issue for us luckily.


Well that sounds dull.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The rumours of a shortage of toilet paper are absolutely Trumpian. So we run out of toilet paper. . . . Tear up a few old towels and use them, rinse them and wash them. Does nobody remember what baby diapers were like before Flush-A-Bye's?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> The rumours of a shortage of toilet paper are absolutely Trumpian. So we run out of toilet paper. . . . Tear up a few old towels and use them, rinse them and wash them. Does nobody remember what it was like before Flush-A-Bye's?


Exactly.


Ev-ver-rey thing's gonna be alright, flush-a-bye.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Havent thought of that song in a minute.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Millions of tons of products are still getting moved around the country on a daily basis. If the store is out today, there will be more coming soon.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Warehouse workers/drivers get sick too. Eventually, there'll be a slowdown of supplying stores.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

reckless toboggan said:


> Well that sounds dull.


lol. If you only knew. We get pretty nasty. Worse than a brief stroll down the TP aisle...that's for sure.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> The supply lines aren't broken. Go back on Monday or Tuesday. Shelves will be restocked. Especially at the big box stores, who are receiving shipments every night. There is no crisis of goods, especially non-perishables. I don't know who's spreading that rumor but, again, I hope those feckers get stuck with 1000lb of hand sanitizer.


I was at one of the nearby grocery stores & white there are some empty spaces, there is still a lot there--and they were restocking shelves, just like every other time I've been in there.
You might have trouble finding this or that specific brand or product--but there's food there.

Those who hoard are only escalating things needlessly.


----------

